# Stimming aches and pains



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm on day 7 stimms and am experiencing quite alot of dull throbbing around my left ovary. I'm pretty sure this is probably normal but just wanted a bit of reasurrance, It's not exactly painful just niggly and uncomfortable. I'm getting twinges when I move around and especially when I stand up or sit. These are the first physical symptoms I've had since starting treatment so it's my first freak out   . 

Thanks in advance for any replies,

Kitty xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

Yes, it's completely normal.

In a natural cycle you'd have a few follicles developing but usually only one matures and becomes dominant (from which you ovulate).  With IVF, the drugs you're taking encourage your ovaries to produce more follicles and more to become mature/dominant so you'll notice it alot more.

Look at it on a positive side that something is definitely going on !   

Make sure you drink plenty of clear fluids, especially water, around 2 litres a day.  If you're concerned about the pain then do speak with your clinic.

When's your first scan ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Natasha,

Thanks for the reply. I am drinking lots of water, I'm just about doing the 3 litres the clinic recommended   

I had a baseline last week and had quite a few antral follicles on each side and I've got the second one tomorrow morning. I kind of know it's normal but needed to double check. I've had practically no symptoms at all up till now so I guess I'm just panicking!!.

But you are absolutely right, and it does mean that stuff is happening in there.


Kitty xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

the twinges and niggles are normal, it's a good sign the follies are growing and trying to find some space, you may even start to feel achey and stiff, good luck with your next scan


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you Clair,

Good luck to you too,

Kitty


----------

